# Neue Versionen von Firefox,Thunderbird und Mozilla



## Kalle59 (22 März 2005)

Ebenfalls ein Release zu Firefox:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57784

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Reinhard (27 März 2005)

*Neue Version Firefox 1.0.2*

Falls noch nicht bekannt:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57876

Downloads:
http://www.firefox-browser.de/

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Reinhard (27 März 2005)

*"Firefox macht es einfacher, das Web zu benutzen."*

Siehe dazu auch den Artikel unter:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,347592,00.html

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Avor (28 März 2005)

@Reinhard,


Seit einiger Zeit ist Firefox bei mir der Standartbrowser, sagt Firefox. Die neue Version habe ich auch drin.  Aber wie kann ich sehen, ob ich mit dem auch im Internet bin?

Mein Provider ist nämlich AOL und dort ist ja der IE integriert. Ich merke auch keinen Unterschied beim Surfen. Auch das  Erscheinungsbild ist immer das gleiche  ob ich nun den IE zum Standartbrowser mache oder den IE. 

Wie kann ich dann im Internet sehen, mit wem ich nun hindurchbrowse. Mit  einem offenen LKW mit Goggomotor oder einem feurigen Pferd vor der Kutsche. 

Gruß Avor


----------



## johinos (28 März 2005)

Avor schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kann ich dann im Internet sehen, mit wem ich nun hindurchbrowse. Mit  einem offenen LKW mit Goggomotor oder einem feurigen Pferd vor der Kutsche.


Ausprobieren: Verrät's der Windows Task-Manager? 

BTW: Entweder ich habe beim Installieren nicht nicht aufgepasst oder Firefox 1.0.2 speichert Login-Daten und Passwörter automatisch (Extras / Einstellungen)?

Ergänzung: 
Tatsächlich. In der Hilfe steht: "Passwörter speichern
Firefox kann Passwörter sicher aufbewahren. Dadurch wird es einfacher, sich bei Websites einzuloggen. Wenn Sie nicht möchten, dass Firefox Ihre Passwörter speichert, können Sie es mit dieser Einstellung deaktivieren. Sie können die gespeicherte Passwörter verwalten und einzelne Passwörter löschen, indem Sie auf Gespeicherte Passwörter anzeigen klicken."

Und ansehen kann man sich die auch, im Klartext. Wie lange es wohl dauert, bis das ein Trojaner schafft?

Ergänzung 2: 
Und wer seine Passwörter trotzdem gespeichert haben will, kann den  Passwort-Manager nutzen: "Hier müssen Sie sich nur noch ein Kennwort merken. Diese von anderen Browsern bekannte Funktion ist auch in Firefox vorhanden, blieb allerdings undokumentiert und ist nicht per Menü erreichbar. Tippen Sie in die Adresszeile "chrome://pippki/content/pref-masterpass.xul“ ein – nun erscheint der Passwort-Dialog als Web-Seite." 
 (aus: www.pcwelt.de/know-how/tipps_tricks/online/browser/104986/ )


----------



## Avor (28 März 2005)

@Johinos,

Windows Taskmanager sagt nur "AOL" sonst nichts. 

Passwörter sind in der AOL Anmeldemaske festgelegt, bezw. gespeichert.
Firefox hat sich diesbezüglich nie bei mir gemeldet. Ich glaube fast, ich bin  in Treue fest noch mit dem IE verheiratet. Zumindest im Internet
und außerhalb? Zu was brauche ich ihn dann überhaupt?

Mal bei AOL nachfragen.


Gruß Avor


----------



## johinos (29 März 2005)

@Avor:
Als ich früher mal AOL nutzte, habe ich mir per Hand eine neue DFÜ-Verbindung mit den AOL-Zugangsdaten eingerichtet und darauf einen Link aufs Desktop gelegt. Ich habe dann die Internetverbindung hergestellt (außer dem Modemsymbol war nichts zu sehen) und dann erst den Navigator gestartet. Ob das heute noch geht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## C64doc (29 März 2005)

Du mußt nach dem Start die AOL-Software minimieren, daß du den Windowsdesktop siehst.
Dann startest du Mozilla manuell. Den in der AOL-Software integrierte Browser kann man nicht ersetzen.


----------



## Avor (29 März 2005)

Aha, aha, aha!

Wieder mal ein neues Aha-Gefühl. Oh, ist das alles schwer mit dem neumodischen Kram. 

°seufz°

Danke für Eure  Hilfe, auch die von Reinhard per PN!

Jetzt erst weiß ich durch diesen Thread, daß ich Super-Dau seit Monaten mit der alten Kutsche umherfahre und der neue "Feuervogel" ungenutzt in der Garage stand. Standartbrowser hin und her - AOL gibt wohl nicht so gerne das Steuer an ein anderes Vehicle ab, das dort halt mal IE heißt. D´rum gibt es da wohl auch einige Fußangeln, die den Umstieg für Leute wie mich erschweren.

Zum Beispiel ist nichts mit der automatischen Übernahme der Favoriten. Das gilt nur für die paar popeligen vom IE, nicht aber für die tausend in den Jahren bei AOL mit einem einzigen Mausklick gesammelten und gespeicherten Seiten. Das "Aha-Gefühl", wie man die ohne mühsame Aresseneingabe in das neue Auto bringt hat sich bei mir aber noch nicht eingestellt. Glückauf: Die erste Seite, die drin ist heißt ... na wie wohl?
abgekürzt "Cb u. Ds.de". Aber nur deshalb, weil ich die Adresse auswendig wußte.  

Gut Ding will Weile haben, sagte schon Heinrich der Verschleimte. Ob der Feuervogel wirklich schneller ist, konnte ich noch nicht feststellen. Mein spärliches Englisch sollte ich in jedem Fall etwas aufbessern, aber man ist  ja  jung und lernfähig.

So werde ich trotz aller Fußangeln und Gewohnheiten  mal probieren, mich mit dem Tierchen anzufreunden,  weil ja alle sagen, daß es gegen Krankheitskeime und Bazillen die unsere Umwelt so sehr verpesten widerstandsfähiger sein soll als das  luftdurchlässige Gerippe von Herrn Microsoft und Co. 

Mit dankbarem Gruß 

Avor


----------



## C64doc (29 März 2005)

, ich habe diesen süffisanten Schreibstil einfach gerne.
Den Feuervogel gibt es natürlich auch in deutscher Sprache und ist mittlerweile in der Version 1.02 erhältlich.
Wenn du Hilfe bei der Konfiguration brauchst, dann lasse es mich wissen.
Auch an der Optik und an der Größe der Bedienelemente lässt sich mit wenigen Mausklicks viel ändern, die Originalen sind nicht unbedingt der Weisheit letzter Schluß.


----------



## News (29 März 2005)

Ich kenne mich mit der AOL-Software nicht aus, aber falls sie die Lesezeichen als normale HTML-Datei ablegt, lässt sich diese auch beim Firefox importieren (die Importieren-Funktion im Lesezeichen-Manager bietet außer Netscape/IE-Import auch die Variante "Datei"). Man muss also die AOL-Bookmarks nur erstmal auf der Festplatte finden 0 
Vielleicht gibt's ja auch eine "Exportieren"-Funktion in der AOL-Software, um eine geeignete HTML-Datei zu erstellen (?).


----------



## Telekomunikacja (18 April 2005)

*Firefox- und Mozilla-Updates schließen Sicherheitslücken*



> *Firefox- und Mozilla-Updates schließen Sicherheitslücken [Update] *
> 
> Die Mozilla Foundation hat Version 1.0.3 seines Browsers Firefox sowie Release 1.7.7 der Internet-Suite Mozilla herausgebracht. Die Updates schließen neun Sicherheitslücken, darunter ein JavaScript-Problem, das es dem Angreifer ermöglicht, auf dem PC des Opfers Teile des Hauptspeichers auszulesen. Des Weiteren haben die Entwickler drei bislang unveröffentlichte Schwachstellen beseitigt, die sie selbst als kritisch einstufen. [...]
> 
> _Quelle: *http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/58649*_


----------



## News (18 April 2005)

Leider scheint es die neue Firefox-Version für Windows nicht mehr (oder noch nicht) als ZIP-Archiv zu geben, das im Gegensatz zur *.exe keine Setup-Installation benötigt.
Damit bleiben alle PCs versperrt, an denen man keine Admin-Rechte hat  :cry:
Es sei denn, der Admin hat ein Einsehen (was bei meinem Arbeitgeber leider nicht der Fall ist, hier wird stur auf den IE gesetzt). :roll:


----------



## Kalle59 (18 April 2005)

Als Alternative vielleicht den portablen Firefox auf einen USB-Stick?
Läßt sich auch mit eingeschränkten Rechten nutzen. Neue Vers. sind
relativ schnell da.

http://johnhaller.com/jh/mozilla/portable_firefox/

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## News (18 April 2005)

Danke für den Tipp, ich hatte mich mit der Portable-Version noch nie beschäftigt.
Hab mich auch jetzt allerdings erstmal nur eingelesen und bleib am Arbeits-PC erstmal wohl einfach bei Firefox 1.01 (zumal ich am Arbeitsplatz i.d.R. eh nur auf vertrauenswürdige Seiten surfe).
Aber ich werd's mal testen - und bin gespannt, wie sich der anscheinend deaktivierte Browsercache im Portable auswirkt.


----------



## BenTigger (19 April 2005)

Oder das ganze auf einem PC mit Adminrechten installieren und dann das Verzeichniss "\Programme\Mozilla Firefox" zippen und auf den PC ohne Adminrechte entzippen/kopieren  die Userdaten sind im lokalen Userfolder gespeichert und werden dadurch nicht überschrieben.


----------



## Kalle59 (9 Mai 2005)

*Mozilla Foundation will Lücke in Firefox schnell schließen*

Firefox Vers. 1.0.4 wird wohl bald kommen.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/59390


----------



## BenTigger (9 Mai 2005)

und danach dann 1.0.5 und dann 1.0.6 usw. usw., welch umwerfende Neuigkeit


----------

